
Show HN: Instacreep – View the main Instagram feed as someone you’re following - listofthings
https://instacreep.meteor.com
======
thomasmeagher
Sweet! Thought about doing this for Twitter, but rate limiting messes with re-
constructing timelines for people with lot's of followers.

